# Ever had a save file loss?



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

I had that twice in SimCity DS. The first time was because the battery died while saving and the second time was me accidentally taking the cartridge out mid save. And both cities had over 150,000 sims and were called Llama City. I made a 3rd Llama City, and deleted it in September. Now it's Hanford City.


Post below about how you felt if that happened to you.


----------



## Caius (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey anything about gaming needs to go into the *Gamers Lounge* category. Just a heads up!


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 29, 2014)

LittleBigPlanet 2.

We almost 100% the game, and then the save data crapped out on us...UUUUUUGGGGGHHHHH.


----------



## n64king (Nov 29, 2014)

7 Generations in of playing normal speed Sims 3 on my computer exploded after 6-7 months of play. Probably too many mods/downloads killed it or too much saved data from so many things done. Although I really wasn't that annoyed because the city was a futuristic mess of edits I had done that built onto one another and my family was so rich and content with their moodlet managers that they taught themselves to use that the game played itself.


----------



## Tao (Nov 29, 2014)

Skyrim PC has had a few save file losses. I say 'losses', they were 'broken' and/or 'corrupt' due to whatever mods broke them...So I've had to delete many Skyrim saves over the course of playing it due to shoddy mods.

Metal Gear Solid 4 got 'corrupt' near the end...It was about 6 months later that I 'cooled off' and felt like picking it up and trying again.

My brother spilled his milk on my old PS1 memory card and I lost my data for Digimon World (I had an awesome Metal Ninjamon), Final Fantasy IX and a bunch of other games that weren't as important.

My Gamecube memory card 'corrupted' and I lost my saves for everything I had at the time (this prompted me to get an official Nintendo card rather than the cheap third party ones...And never get crappy third party accessories again...) 


Most recently, though it wasn't exactly 'lost', I had to reformat my 3DS.
I bought a WiiU last month. About a year ago my friend made me create a profile on his WiiU. Long story short, this made it that I either had to:
A) go through even more hassle with Nintendo customer service (I had already sent a few emails + racked up a bit of a phone bill) or
B) Reformat my 3DS (to erase my NNID data) and start a new profile on 3DS as well.

I had to do one or the other if I wanted the same profile on both systems so that it was all under one account and so that things like 'Club Nintendo' were linked to both systems...So I ended up losing all my Streetpass data...Like, 2,000+ street pass hits, all puzzle pieces + almost every hat...

I like Streetpass though...So I guess it's given me the chance to 'do it all again' *sigh*


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

I haven't yet. I hope I never do.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 30, 2014)

I had a similar problem with Mario Kart 7, i turned my 3DS off when i accidently clicked on next race online becouse i wanted to stop playing. That made me lose all my Mii data and friends


----------



## Astro0 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dunno if it counts but i once let my ypung family friend play my 99% complete pokemon mystery dungeon blue team and it was returned to me completely wiped... i was so mad but i couldnt even tell him he f'ed up because he was like 7 and my parents would be mad haha


----------



## Feloreena (Nov 30, 2014)

My Binding of Isaac save spontaneously deleted itself from the Steam cloud and I wasn't able to recover it.  It really sucked because I had pretty much unlocked everything, and I definitely stopped playing as much as I used to because of that.


----------



## superheroantics (Nov 30, 2014)

I've had something worse: every game in my Steam library deleted itself from my computer. At lest my actual data was saved on the cloud, though.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 30, 2014)

superheroantics said:


> I've had something worse: every game in my Steam library deleted itself from my computer. At lest my actually data was saved on the cloud, though.



How did that even happen?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Feloreena said:


> My Binding of Isaac save spontaneously deleted itself from the Steam cloud and I wasn't able to recover it.  It really sucked because I had pretty much unlocked everything, and I definitely stopped playing as much as I used to because of that.


And it sucks because some consoles like the N64 apparently, sometimes look like all data is lost, but if you reset the console or something like that, the data would be back. I think that also works on the SNES. Of course, in some instances, such as doing the DKC 2 Castle Crush glitch, it wouldn't work.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 30, 2014)

My GameCube memory card got corrupted, so I lost all my save files.


----------



## ibelleS (Nov 30, 2014)

Plenty of Sims 2 losses due to switching computers/wiping computer data/etc. Hours of searching and downloading custom content, down the drain. I don't even feel it's worth it to reinstall on this computer, I doubt it could handle the game.

Also Pokemon Ruby. My first Pokemon game, dangit.


----------



## Togekiss (Nov 30, 2014)

Once, but only due to the carelessness of a friend. I don't know why, but they just decided that it would be hilarious to delete everything off of my Gamecube's memory card.


----------



## Locket (Nov 30, 2014)

Not yet. My 3DS was too smart. But, I no longer have one. But I was so close to losing everything after it's left hinge broke. It wouldn't turn on, but I adjusted the screen and it turned on, but the top screen won't work because two cords split in half.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Nov 30, 2014)

I've had that happen to me several times with the Sims. Especially with The Sims 3. Every so often the game would crash on me after HOURS of playing. Ughhh, my poor deleted Sims. Almost had that happen to me with LA Noire on xbox as well. I had bought the complete edition after playing the normal edition and for some reason it wouldn't read my old save file but I managed to fix it. 

Literally some of the most gamer rage I've ever felt has been through lost save files.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 30, 2014)

The only moment I lost a save file was my PS2 version of Tony Hawk's Underground 2 progress, in which I've halfway beat the game. For playing over two hours and then saving at the New Orleans stage in its World Tour mode, the game is stuck on that save box dialog forever without an easy way out. Then, I shut the system off and rebooted, only to find that the concerned character profile (which contained the progress) is corrupted and can't be used anymore. Had to restart a new game because of that. It's not all too surprising to heard this happening, considering the game's filled with glitches anyway.


----------



## Smile Dog (Dec 1, 2014)

superheroantics said:


> I've had something worse: every game in my Steam library deleted itself from my computer. At lest my actual data was saved on the cloud, though.



I got phished out of a steam account and permanently lost every game from it.


----------



## oranje (Dec 1, 2014)

It happened to me twice on Banjo-Kazooie. I had gotten to the last world in the game and then it resetted itself.  Then I re-played it all over again and once I got to the same level, it resetted itself again. D: I was so disappointed that I was so close to beating the game when that happened. I don't think it was an issue with my n64 though because all of the other games were fine. There was a mole in the beginning of the game that I remember that would threaten to reset the game if you bother him too much. I think he cursed my game. ;_;


----------



## Geoni (Dec 1, 2014)

Skyrim of all things, after I first played it when it came out. I still miss that Orc.


----------



## superheroantics (Dec 1, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> How did that even happen?



Windows 8 decided it didn't want to work so I had to refresh and restore my machine until it just gave up and reverted to factory default
All my files (music, pictures, etc.) were left intact, though


----------



## lolipopfishsticks (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm kinda slow gamer when it comes to using consoles and it took me forever to beat Majora's Mask and when I finally got to the last boss in the moon, my friend deleted my gamefile. T^T Not to mention the fact that my family was really low on money and it took me forever to save up to buy the expansion pak to play the game. 



Dad said:


> Skyrim of all things, after I first played it when it came out. I still miss that Orc.



Haha, I'm always messing around with mods on Skyrim so losing saved files isn't too big of a deal for me.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 3, 2014)

Back when I was young and stupid. I used to think these Black Pokemon Cartridges were legit(Gen III) just because they had a single game on them. Back then, I though bootleg cartridges were only the ones with multiple games in them. Those things would get deleted very often, but I do have some memories with them seemingly deleting. The first one was with a Bootleg Sapphire(my first Pokemon game, I do have a legit one now though). I slept over in my cousins' house and they had helped me get items I don't have and get further in the game(I didn't get the items because I did not talk to all NPCs). That night, I had a dream that my file got deleted. When I woke up in the morning, I checked and it did get deleted. My cousin told me to try again and my save file was still there. Another time was with a Bootleg FireRed(Also have a legit copy of that now). I saved the game, then it froze in "Saving... don't turn off the power." When I turned it on, I lost my file. I felt bad because I worked really hard on that file and I just lost it. So I just left it and went biking. I then decided to just start it over again and my save file was suddenly there.

Lesson: Make sure what you're buying is legit.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2014)

I had on old Pok?mon games before. Uuuugh I remember on a Crystal copy I had, was pretty far, to that ice cave near Mahogany town... nope!


----------



## cielyca (Dec 3, 2014)

I never experience any save corruption or loss in any videogames I have played. The closest one was probably when we still had ps1 and I lost my memory card which had my save for harvest moon back to nature. It was fine though because I love playing and restarting that game until I fully upgrade my house, farm and get married.


----------



## TeH_JERGEN (Dec 5, 2014)

Someone stole my PS2 memory card with completed save files for all 3 Ratchet and Clank games, the first 3 .//hack games, San Andreas and all of my Soul Calibur 2 and Vice City data. It sucked.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 5, 2014)

I grew up playing old-ass consoles with cartridges. Yeah, we've lost some save files. 

Most recently, I lost a whole bunch when my 360 RROD'd a couple years ago, including 1,000+ hours on Fallout 3. :c

Never lost anything on PC or any of my other newer consoles, though.


----------



## n64king (Dec 5, 2014)

Not in an two ages though have I lost data. Probably 10 years ago now my PS2 memory card corrupt, Pokemon Red got funky after i accepted a Mew in a trade, and if it counts my Pokemon Silver for GameBoy doesn't save anymore cause the battery inside the cart is going down.





Dustmop said:


> Most recently, I lost a whole bunch when my 360 RROD'd a couple years ago, including 1,000+ hours on Fallout 3. :c



The Fallout 3 thing would make me end my life.


----------



## TeH_JERGEN (Dec 6, 2014)

n64king said:


> Not in an two ages though have I lost data. Probably 10 years ago now my PS2 memory card corrupt, Pokemon Red got funky after i accepted a Mew in a trade, and if it counts my Pokemon Silver for GameBoy doesn't save anymore cause the battery inside the cart is going down.



If you can use a soldering iron its a really easy fix on for the battery on old Pokemon games.


----------



## Coach (Dec 6, 2014)

Nope! All of my games have never corrupted.


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Dec 6, 2014)

I had once in Harvest Moon : Another Wonderful Life on GameCube. I was pretty far, if I remember well. It took me  a while before I decided to restart.

And on my Pok?mon Silver. I was young and stupid. I was stucked at some place and decided to start a new game just to spend time, and I saved by mistake. Well xD


----------



## smb3master (Dec 6, 2014)

My 256 block GCN memory card recently corrupted, and I lost all of my years of data.

Luckily I had some of it (like my Doubutsu no Mori e+ town) backed up on my PC.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 7, 2014)

smb3master said:


> My 256 block GCN memory card recently corrupted, and I lost all of my years of data.
> 
> Luckily I had some of it (like my Doubutsu no Mori e+ town) backed up on my PC.


My card corrupted recently too, but I didnt have a backup. ;-;

Last summer I let my brother have my old DS Lite and my copy of Wild World, cause he was jealous of my New Leaf swag. On his first day playing, he wanted to show me his town song, so he hands me the DS and I'm all:

"Gotta turn the volume up."

I instinctively move my finger over to the left switch, cause the 3DSXL volume switch is there. Little did I realize that that was the power switch on the DS Lite. He had been playing all day without saving.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 7, 2014)

I can't remember exactly what game it was, but I remember accidentaly scrolling through too fast and I deleted everything in my save file.

I don't think I played after that.


----------



## Brobasaur (Dec 7, 2014)

Just lost 20 hours in dragon age


----------



## n64king (Dec 7, 2014)

TeH_JERGEN said:


> If you can use a soldering iron its a really easy fix on for the battery on old Pokemon games.



I've seen that and it's not that important at this point. But it is good to know you can fix it if I so chose to.


----------



## Brad (Dec 7, 2014)

Many finished Pokemon saves have been lost to siblings in the past.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes. Trying to fix right now.  So many hours of work gone. Let's hope it all works out in the end!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

When I was playing Harvest Moon: Cute Edition on the DS, I was playing in my sister's friend's file, and when I was saving I wasn't thinking straight and hit the power button :/ 

The good thing was I got to make a new farmer though c:


----------



## Mega Kakuna (Dec 8, 2014)

I had this happen mainly with a few games that I couldn't find a reasonably priced copy of and emulated, mainly EarthBound. Though I'm finally playing through that on a physical copy at long last 

The main one though is sadly my Crystal version. After moving into an apartment with some friends, I found out one of them owned Pokemon Stadium 2 and an excited me decided that I'd try to play it with my Crystal version. Alas, the save battery had gone the way of good Sonic games, and all my progress as a child was gone. I plan on getting it replaced but all my attempts at second gen breeding were gone.


----------



## PeachyDesu (Dec 8, 2014)

OMG, I was like so young when this happened. My sister got a hold of my mario tennis GBA game and thought my file was hers. We both used the female character for the game, so I guess I can kinda understand how she wiped my file instead of hers. It still makes me cringe to this day.

I had beaten the game finally on both single and doubles, even beating the mario challenge. All I had left was to get my characters to lvl 99 and complete the training room challenge modes, but the day I found out my file had been wiped I like started balling my eyes out lol. Took me a few years to ever go back to the game, but rest assured I completed everything again.

The only thing I can't seem to get is the golden racket... but my button mashing skills seem to be much worse than when I was younger, go figure.


----------



## Redacted (Dec 9, 2014)

OK


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 9, 2014)

Aside from careless errors like falling asleep and forgetting to save in Pokemon, the one game that comes to mind is Persona 3. For some reason the save data just up and walked away, so the progress I had been making (mind you I constantly forget the Golden RPG rule to always have two files minimum) was gone.  

Oh and then the major one where my PS3 got the YLOD and Sony wiped the hard drive on it when I sent it in for repair. If you have PS+, there is literally no reason to never not upload your save data to the cloud because honestly I miss not having some of my saves for unfinished games.


----------



## Neechan (Dec 9, 2014)

My save file on the LOZ: Minish Cap was corrupted and had to start over, but my physical copy crapped out. All my work on MGS4 (i beat the game the other day) was lost due to a play station update, all the trophies from that one game


----------



## Elise (Dec 10, 2014)

I lost about 20 levels in Morrowind because my home computer crashed and dad had to wipe the hard drive. I was furious because he didn't even try to retrieve any data before deleting it all.


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 10, 2014)

My sister deleted my pokemon diamond data when when I was so close to getting that post-game Eevee. She wanted to try the game and didn't even ask before deleting my file. ?_?

My sister and I were trying for 100% completion of Lego Harry Potter years 1-4. We were at about 99.1%, we only had a few character studs left to get. There was a glitch that permanently prevented us from entering the Gryffindor common room, which was basically the only place left we needed to go. We couldn't complete it and we had to start over. We held a funeral for that game file.


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 11, 2014)

Too many times to count! And in the NES/SNES/PSX days, those losses were _brutal_. I lost a _Fantastic Adventures of Dizzy_ save file (and that game was damn HARD), a _Dragon Warrior IV_ one, a _Chrono Trigger_ one, a _Secret of Mana_ one, a _Breath of Fire II_ one (basically, a lot of RPG save files bit the dust for me back in the day). I think one of my worse losses was when my little brother accidentally deleted my FF7 file before I could beat the game (and I was really close to the end). The funny thing about it is that a couple Christmases ago, he bought me the game as a ten year late apology. Hahahaha.

Probably the one that hit me the hardest was just a couple years back. I was doing a Let's Play of _EarthBound_---my first LP ever. I was really excited about it, since that game is my childhood and probably my favorite ever. And about 3/4 of the way through the game and the LP, I had a save file corruption. I still haven't gotten the motivation back just yet to restart the entire LP from square one, but I did buy the game on WiiU virtual console, so I plan to redo it sometime. Maybe in the new year. But yeah, that kind of ruined my first experience with LPing. I stopped for a good year and a half+ before I tried a different game to LP.


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 13, 2014)

My brother once accidentally deleted one of my saves on Lord of the Rings:The Two Towers for the GBA. I think I was really close to being fully levelled as well as having several of the unique weapons in the game. Having put more than a hundred hours into the save, I was very irritated and exasperated.

There was another game on Steam that I simply uninstalled that was Steamworks, assuming that the saves would be saved to the cloud and would simply transfer over when I installed it on my new PC. The files didn't upload however, so it meant I had to start right from the very beginning of the campaign, so I haven't bothered playing since then.

There was also Sonic Adventure 2:Battle on the Gamecube which every few weeks or couple of months would be completely wiped off the memory cards and I would have to start from the beginning all over again. I have no idea why it did it, but I know throughout the time of playing it I must've started the game from the very beginning at least 20 times. It was infuriating the once because I thought it'd finally stopped, it went several months without wiping, and I'd levelled up several Chao so that they were effective in boxing and the races, and then all of a sudden it just wiped... I went back to the Playstation 2 then...


----------



## Airy (Dec 15, 2014)

My Mega Man Battle Network 3 White cartridge decided to delete its own save nearly a decade ago. I cried and cried at the time...


----------



## Shayminslicker (Dec 15, 2014)

Only once on Mario Golf for the GBA, by the thing is I don't know if my sister just deleted it to be a jerk or it happened by itself, and that happened when I was 5 years old so ill never know.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 15, 2014)

I lost save data for over 50 Nintendo Gamecube games a while ago.


----------



## matt (Dec 15, 2014)

JasonBurrows said:


> I lost save data for over 50 Nintendo Gamecube games a while ago.



Oh my lord jason thats terrible! I guess when theyre old theyre more susceptible to it


----------



## Joy (Dec 15, 2014)

I had a Crash Banditcoot game I use to play on the original Xbox
I 98%ed the whole game. went to use the bathroom
When I came back my older cousins completely deleted my save file
I lost about 100+ hours of game play
I was about 10ish? Ugh


----------



## Songbird (Dec 15, 2014)

You mean corrupted? 
I had this DS game (Not 3DS or Wii U, just DS) called Cake Mania. I dropped it on my hardwood floor and it corrupted. I was halfway to being halfway done, but one of the levels I had to get through was really hard so I was really frustrated. Though I hardly understood the term back then. Anyway, I restarted, and got stuck on the difficult level again. Only recently picked it up again. Got through it no problem. Beat it in a week. It still lagged though.


----------

